# Question to experts!



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't have time to go through old posts, so I'll ask a quick question. I'm going to try to keep all my red belly fry from now on. I used to just let nature and a 14inch
pleco take it's course, but I have space and time to raise more fish. Should I put
eggs into seperate tank w/ exactly the same water conditions to hatch? Should I 
let them hatch, then let them congregate in some floating plants and remove plants? Which would be the most successful for an experienced aquarist?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

While setting up fry tank I noticed another pair of reds has spawned in my 150g.
I'm going to take the eggs from one pair , and put in fry tank. I'll leave the other
pair's eggs in the 150g and see if the pleco leaves anything! I quickly looked for
threads/info , but ran out of time.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

they will not survive in the spawning tank, If you wish to raise the fry, you need a separate tank.

Keep us posted


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I went home last night and siphoned out the nest from the larger pair. They are
the largest fish in the shoal, measuring roughly 10 inches each. I've heard larger
fish lay more eggs but wow! It looks like there was about 1000 or more eggs!
When I siphoned them into a 20 gallon long, w/spawn tank water and sponge filter ,
there did not seem to be very many that were mycotic. This morning there were a few more, but nothing to get concerned about. I want to take out bad eggs, but
there are so many eggs in the tank! Any advice on the easiest way to get out the
opaque eggs out? I also check out the other nest and it looks like the pleco had
piranha caviar last night! I wish I knew were you could get rid of a 14 inch pleco?
Also the eggs are in a bare bottom tank, should I put something in there if any eggs hatch? Maybe some kind of small "mat" of plant/grass? I'm almost as excited
as when my first pair bred in 2002! I used to just net out any fry that made it big
enough, I would get 20-30 per spawn, but this seems like iy could be a little work!
Anyhow, I took pics but I can't get them online(broke up w/girlfriend!,always used
her computer)until later. Maybe some will hatch and I'll have more pics! PS.....
This is the first time I tried to get them to spawn, I used to let it happen naturally.
How long should someone wait to start the cycle again? almost forgot, I have let 
some fry actually grow up in parent tank! I had 4 live up to 1.5 inches,although they hid all the time! I lost three then took out last one, he is 6inche now!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

After I posted yesterday I went home to a wonderful suprise! The eggs had already started hatching! The water temp was 82 degrees, pH was low at 6.3,I had
not checked spawning tank in a couple of days. It looks like there are about 500-
750 wrigglers in the tank. I started to take out debris/damaged eggs , but seemed
like it was risky. If possible I will clean up tank when they are free swimming. So
now I wait for them to absorb their yolk sacs!


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

pics!!!!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Be patient! I just broke up w/ girlfriend, who I bought the laptop for, that has all my pics in it! I have a camcorder w/digital stills but my moms computer does'nt
have software to download! So as soon as I can I will flood P. Fury w/ pics. Any-
one know the best way to take pics of small fry? My camera has a zoom ,but I 
don't think pics will be good.


----------

